# Best place to advertise ponies for sale



## Mr Punch (18 August 2017)

Hi, 

Can anyone recommend a website/facebook page for advertising a pony for sale on?   Is in the Fife area.  

Many thanks


----------



## LR2904 (11 September 2017)

Hi,

You could try on Horsey Stuff in Aberdeenshire and Horsey Chat and Stuff for Sale in Aberdeenshire, most people will travel for the right pony and Fife isn't that far to be honest. 

How about Gumtree?! or even Preloved?


----------



## Silver Connemara (2 March 2018)

Horse quest and Facebook horse and horse items for sale scotland


----------

